# air pump speed



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i just bought a new 25-30 litre tank. i installed the filter but im not sure how fast the air pump must pump ie. how many bubbles come out at once (sorry, my fish terminology is awful).

its on pretty low at the moment bcos i dnt want my poor betta stuck in a current or something. can any1 advise me?:fish:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If a betta is all that is in the tank - you are fine with having it set low. Bettas do not need alot of water movement.

Do you plan on adding anything else to the tank?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

yea, i have a snail and fancy guppies


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

robyn said:


> yea, i have a snail and fancy guppies


Not sure how well that's going to go. The betta might mistake the huge tail of the male guppy as one of it's own and start attacking it. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

robyn said:


> i installed the filter but im not sure how fast the air pump must pump ie. how many bubbles come out at once its on pretty low at the moment bcos i dnt want my poor betta stuck in a current or something. can any1 advise me?


What kind of filter is it? Undergravel, Corner filter, Foam filter? These things also play a part in how much air is needed. 
If it is a undergravel filter how many "inches" of gravel do you have on top of it?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

its a corner filter connected 2 a DARO single aquarium airpump. i hav it on pretty low at the moment.

i hav a few more questions i figured i may aswell post here:

1)my air pump has a small switch on the side. i cant figure out wat it does, except that the filter is slightly quieter. is that all its for or is it something else?

2)im writing exams at the moment and i was wondering if i could turn the air pump off while i study or if it will hurt my fish? (alternatively, if that switch does make it quieter then its not neccessary)

3) my betta has been much happier since i bought him a new tank, but since tues iv noticed he likes to lie on the gravel by the filter. is this normal or is he sick? i havnt seen any visible signs of illness


----------

